# GDL Industries, inc. American Traveler TrailerT



## JhnHinc2365 (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find the ID for this type of trailer. It is 35' in length. There's a silver sticker on the side towards the front, but it has been torn off.  Wondering if there is another place for the ID or serial number.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 24, 2015)

Possibly on a sticker inside one of the kitchen cabinets or on the TT door. Places I have seen them.


----------



## JhnHinc2365 (Jun 26, 2015)

My son bought this from a person up north of here.  No bill of sale.  Person did not have title either.  This is why I am looking for the ID.  There is a number stamped on the tongue of the hitch and a sticker on the side of the hitch ET&T Frames.  I called them and they told me they make the frames not the trailers.  He told me the places to look for the ID sticker. Found nothing.  The plaque on the side by the slider says GDL industries, IN.by  EPC, Elkhart, IN.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2015)

WOW no title and the serial number gone sure sounds fishy.  Does it have a Tag?  Might trace it thru tag num if it has one.  Have you asked the previous owner where he got it?  Do you know the year model.  Dont know what state you are in but some dont have titles for older models.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JhnHinc2365 (Jun 27, 2015)

I questioned that myself. The stamp on the trailer tongue says the frame was built in 86.  I called a rep for that company. He told me that they built frames only not the actual trailer.  Still will be looking. Will let you know the outcome.  thank you.


----------

